# how high a fever did your baby get from teething?



## BrooklynDoula

My son has 2 teeth coming in and is miserable. He has had up to a 103 fever, which probably means it is something other than the teeth. How high has your baby's temp gone when teething? Might this be normal?

Thanks

Megan


----------



## mom3

My oldest ds had a fever as high as 103 during some of his teething. I think it had to do with how many teeth he was getting at the same time, 6 teeth within 2 months, nothing for 3 months, 8 teeth within 1.5 months







. Poor little guy was miserable. Luckily my twins seem to be taking a more laid-back approach







.


----------



## Plady

We didn't actually check (so I'm not voting) but the last round with molars she had a pretty high fever. It wasn't scary but it was getting there. As soon as we realized it was teething fever and gave her her homeopathic chochos (do they call them that in the States?) her fever disappeared.


----------



## BrooklynDoula

Chochos? I am not sure what those are but I m interested to know if others have tried this/know where you could get it in the states. I don't like having to give him Tylenol all the time and have wondered about other methods (we use the Hylands Tablets for the pain of the teeth, but I don't know any alternatives for the fever).

Glad to hear someone elses babe had a higher fever - people say 103 is too high for teething, but I really feel like that is the cause.

M


----------



## Laurel

My ds was working on two teeth last week, and was totally miserable too. His fever fluctuated between 100 and 103 for several days. He also had alot of diarrhea. Part of me was wondering if it was something else, as he'd had Rotavirus a few weeks before, but this seemed different. I am pretty sure it was just teeth. Since the one tooth has arrived, both the fever and diarrhea are gone.


----------



## chellemarie

I didn't take my kids' temps when they were teething. I knew it was from the teeth...or assumed and got lucky, anyway.

My mother and I were discussing this just yesterday. Every time my brother got a new tooth, he ran a fever or 103.8. Exactly that temp every time.


----------



## Mamma2Addison

Our ds usually has a temp of 99.9. Not really a fever according to his pediatrician, but it's the only time he's above 98.


----------



## mamabee

he has a temp of 100.5, and i think it is going down. dp wants to give him a cool bath, but i don't think ds would be into that. i really hope his teeeth come in soon,this is his first fever, but i don't like him being miserable


----------



## Jish

If you do the bath, remember not to get it too cool. If they start to shiver it actually drives the fever up higher.


----------



## mojomom

My kids fevers were low so I never really took it. I am wondering if anyone has ever been told by a doctor that children getting fevers from teething is not true it is a myth. Our first ped. told me this when my dd was teething. I was tooken back every mom I had talked always said there kids got some type of fever even if it was a real low one. I was just wondering if anyone else had been told this. He is not our ped. I dumped him fast soon after that.


----------



## Periwinkle

Our former ped said same thing mojomom. Underscore on the "former".







I have found each baby either won't get a fever or they will, but it happens fairly consistently. My dd runs fever of mid-100's each and every time. My ds never does. When ds gets a fever, I know it's something else, just like when dd gets a fever above 101, I know she's got some other bug.

I feel like I am keeping Tylenol drops in business too! I would LOVE a different, safer alternative. We have tried Hyland's Teething Tablets, Hyland's Teething Gel, and Gripe Water for pain, but they don't work very well for my guys. Tylenol works so much better for them. Am I doing something wrong with homeopathic ones? Do you have to give them often??


----------



## mamabee

i find the homeopathic teething tablits to work, for the fussiness, but not for the fever, though this was ds's first fever, and i think it is a virus...but for homeopathic to work you should avoid mint, it is a antedote to homeopathic medicine,and my naturopath said to avoid caffeine for the half hour that you take the homeopathic, and so if you are bfing that might be a possibilite. i avoid mint even in the toothpaste...it makes me think it works beeter







:


----------



## Periwinkle

Thanks! Great ideas. I guess I'm more worried about pain than low-grade fever anyway, so sounds good. I never gave up my 1-2 cups of coffee per day while BFing and brush frequently with minty toothpaste!! I'll try cutting those out. I'm going to stick with Hyland's Tablets because they did seem to work a little bit.


----------



## sleepies

doctors and information packets will tell you that it is an "Old Wives Tale" that teething causes fevers and runny noses. They will tell you it is a virus. They will tell you it is because the baby puts their fingers and other dirty/germy objects into their mouth when teething, thus cauing infection!

I disagree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I totally have noticed that 75% of the time or MORE my son gets a tooth, he gets a runny nose / and / or fever.

He has ONLY EVER HAD RUNNY NOSE when he had a tooth!

He has only had ONE fever that didn't come with a tooth.

They usually are 102-104 and last about a week.....while tooth first comes in ( you see it) until tooth is half the way in.

Im a believer!


----------



## OctoberAngel

My son did have a fever & diarrhea!
The highest he would get was between 100 and 101.


----------



## cameronc

My son seems to have a fever of 102-103 this time for his 7th tooth at 10 months. He got a 101 fever before when he got his 5th tooth. It's been almost 3 days. I talked to the doctor today and he said since he doesn't have any other symptoms it might be a different viral infection that ends in a rash... but the baby seems fine when the fever goes down. I hate giving him Tylenol or IB but we are doing it because he's miserable otherwise. For all the other teething episodes the homeopathic tablets worked but they aren't doing much this time. I think he could be cutting a tooth but it's not coming through. Tomorrow will be day 4, with no other symptoms but fever. He does put his fingers in his mouth and seem to feel around in pain a bit and when he chomps on cherrios or something he doesn't like it. My intuition tells me it's teething but it's hard. I might bring him in for an exam just to be safe because it's a really extended period to have a fever. YUK!


----------



## AdMother

I have to agree with Sleepies....

My 2 year old only runs a fever after needles and teething.

Every time a tooth comes in he starts chewing on everything, his cheeks burn red in the eruption site and the nose runs clear - later his fever goes as high 103. Normally it stays within the 101-103 range for the late afternoon and evening. However, during the morning hours it only reads in the 100-101 range. It does this for about 48 hours.

No sleep happening during this time as he's up most of the night. He sleeps thru the night at all other times. Poor guy!

Doc sez it's impossible but trust me it is! My sister still finds it hard to believe - she thinks it has to be teething and an ear infection but there's no sign of the ear bothering him.


----------



## AdMother

Since in your situation the fever was going on for 3 days or longer you were wise to make the trip to the doctor's - for peace of mind!

Hope the lil one is doing well now!


----------



## RoxyJas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdMother* 
I have to agree with Sleepies....

My 2 year old only runs a fever after needles and teething.

Every time a tooth comes in he starts chewing on everything, his cheeks burn red in the eruption site and the nose runs clear - later his fever goes as high 103. Normally it stays within the 101-103 range for the late afternoon and evening. However, during the morning hours it only reads in the 100-101 range. It does this for about 48 hours.

No sleep happening during this time as he's up most of the night. He sleeps thru the night at all other times. Poor guy!

Doc sez it's impossible but trust me it is! My sister still finds it hard to believe - she thinks it has to be teething and an ear infection but there's no sign of the ear bothering him.










THANK YOU for posting this. This is exactly what is happening with my 8 month old DD since last night. She is the happiest baby I have ever seen, yet she won't stop fussing and clinging to me. Poor baby! She has no symptoms besides high-fever (her first ever) and fussiness/crying.

In the middle of the night last night, her temp was 103, when we woke up this morning it was 100, and stayed that way until after supper this evening it went back up to 102. I was at my wits end...I even put garlic oil in her ears thinking maybe she has an ear infection. When I was laying with her in bed tonight, she put my finger in her mouth....SURPRISE! Her first tooth was poking through, which was not there earlier today. I really hope that was it and they she starts feeling better soon. I'm not sure how much more I could take! LOL!


----------



## Test-all-things

My son is 14 months and is cutting both his top molars and both bottom molars all at that same time! He has a 103.8 fever but is generally happy with occasional fusing. Just been keeping him hydrated and nursing a ton. The fever is these for a reason. I trust his body knows what it is doing!


----------

